# [resolve] Pb de redémarrage après une installation

## vivanno

Bonjour tous le monde,

je viens sur ce forum pour diffuser un message ... A L'AIIIIDE !  :Very Happy: 

J'ai récupéré un ordinateur portable (un ibm T40) avec 256Mo de ram. Etant utilisateur de linux (debian) depuis de nombreuses années, je décide de vouloir installer Gentoo sur ce Pentium-M pour avoir une distro optimisée et cuisinée au petits ognon.  :Very Happy: 

Donc : 

- J'ai suivi la doc ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml, tous ce passe nickel

- Je reboot, grub ok, ça boot sur le noyau que j'ai fraîchement compilé, puis à un moment la phase de boot s'arrête !  :Sad: 

Après divers fouilles je me suis aperçu que dans le fstab les partitions étaient déclarées avec /dev/hdX j'ai donc essayé de faire de même avec /dev/sdX mais ça fait pareil. La dernière ligne envoyer à l'écran lors du boot est toujours la même elle concerne le système de pointage du mon portable.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? Cela serait une bonne nouvelle pour moi , là je sèche un peu.  :Very Happy: Last edited by vivanno on Sun Jun 05, 2011 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Sans l'erreur précise et complète, il va être impossible de t'aider. Donne aussi ton plan de partition

----------

## vivanno

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Sans l'erreur précise et complète, il va être impossible de t'aider. Donne aussi ton plan de partition

 

Merci de m'avoir répondu  :Smile:  J'ai pas d'erreur en faite  :Sad:  c'est pour ça que je nage  :Smile: 

#### plan de partition #### 

/dev/sda1  Linux  (root debian, avec grub)

/dev/sda2  Etendue

/dev/sda3  Linux  (root gentoo) 

/dev/sda5  Linux swap / Solaris

Note :  sda1 et sda3 sont des partitions primaire.  :Smile: 

#### fstab #### 

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3		/		ext2		noatime		0 1

/dev/sda5		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

#### grub ####

menuentry 'Gentoo boob test on /dev/sda3' 

	set root='(hd0,3)'

	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3

Ca doit être un truc bête de pense.  :Smile: [/bug]

----------

## Poussin

set root='(hd0,3)'  ça commence en (hd0,0) pour grub... donc ce n'est pas bon ^^

----------

## vivanno

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> set root='(hd0,3)'  ça commence en (hd0,0) pour grub... donc ce n'est pas bon ^^

 

Hé hé merci de m'avoir mis sur la voie, c'était pas le hd0,0 mais rw à rajouter à la fin de la ligne dans grub  :Smile:  Maintenant c'est good, ça boot jusqu'au prompt.

Mon bloc est donc : 

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,3)'

linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 rw 

Merci mon poussin de m'avoir aidé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

A priori non, si ta partition gentoo est bien sda3, l'équivalent pour grub est hd0,2 !

----------

